# Frogs Fotos Fanks!



## Rocket (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok, I was trying to be funny from changing it from 'Frogs Photos Thanks' into the above.
That aside, I was hoping to get some Pics of all of your Frogs and their Tanks/ Homes.

Cheers in advance


----------



## FrogLegs (Jun 3, 2007)

*frog tank*

this is my tank for the babies.
getting bigger tank later this week.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 3, 2007)

Attention Seeking Bump


----------



## angel_saza (Jun 3, 2007)

Thid was taken a few months ago when i first set up my tank. Now it was a coconut hut on the left and much more vegetation. Very impressive tank imust admit.. i'll upload an updated photo maybe later


----------



## Lars K (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello,
I've only got pics of my frogs at the moment.





































the same at night


----------



## B-Rock (Jun 7, 2007)

wow are they aussie frogs? some of them are pretty impressive


----------



## Lars K (Jun 7, 2007)

no, they are from Southamerica, South-East-Asia, Africa, Vietnam and the Solomon Islands.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 7, 2007)

and here are my Australian Frogs:
Litoria caerulea
















and Litoria aurea


----------



## JasonL (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice collection you have there!


----------



## jessop (Jun 7, 2007)

Lars i love that Vietnamese mossy frog! absolutely stunning! are they hard to look after? what are their average lifespans?


----------



## jessop (Jun 7, 2007)

Lars do you keep, or now anyone who keeps [SIZE=-1]Phyllobates [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*terribilis?* The golden arrow frog? Is it true that they cannot produce their toxin/poison in captivity?
[/SIZE]


----------



## DoofinFrog (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey Lars,

What sort of frog is the 11th photo??

You have an amazing collection ;0)


----------



## Lars K (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello, I'm glad you like my pics.
@jessop
The Theloderma corticale are very easy to keep. But they are very very rare in Germany
and in Europe. I was very lucky to get 5 of them. Unfortunately they are all males.
It's very difficult to find a female for them. They are bred by Dr. Orlov from Russia.
He's a famous scientist. They are offered from time to time in the USA.
Breeding this species shouldn't be very difficult as I can read in several caresheets.
I don't know how old these guys can get but I'm sure they will last longer than 5 years.











I didn't keep the Pyllobates terribilis. I just had Pyllobates vittatus for several years ago.
Well, I'm not so sure if they wouldn't be poisonous at all. It's true that the captive-bred ones
wouldn't have the poison like in nature. Even wild caught P. terribilis loose their 
poison and had only 50 % of their virulence after several month in captivity.
But I don't know a case where somebody got poisoned by a captive-bred P. terribilis.
They need small ants to get poisonous ( because of the formic acid of their diet ).
I think nobody must be afraid of a captive-bred specimen when he will be careful and washes
his hands after handling this frogs. But I read that if these frogs will be fed with pieces of
earthworms they will gain some of their virulence back.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 7, 2007)

@DoofinFrog
The frog on the pic is a Dendrobates variabilis.
Scientists just recently revised the genus Dendrobatidae.
So they got the new scientific name Ranitomeya variabilis.
I own a pair of this species. But they are very shy.
They measure only about 2 cm. Their call is very calm and
sounds like dsch dsch dsch. It's a buzzing sound.
But they look really very pretty. I feed them springtails and
fruitflies.
And here are some pics I took today.
Rana signata






Trachycephalus resinifictrix






Agalychnis callidryas











and my red Ceratophrys ornata after eating crickets. Its mouth was opened a little bit
so you can see the yellow inside its mouth. This colour is for defending an aggressor.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 8, 2007)

They are some awsome looking frogs indeed 

donk


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 8, 2007)

i want one now!


----------



## javier (Jun 8, 2007)

*my froggies*

heres my setup prity basic realy


----------



## Lars K (Jun 8, 2007)

And here are 2 pics of my setup for Trachycephalus resinifictrix.


----------



## angel_saza (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's the updated photo of my frog tank  Taken the other night while everybody was awake


----------



## Lars K (Jun 10, 2007)

Trachycephalus resinifictrix


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 15, 2007)

*a GTF*

one of my green tree frogs.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 15, 2007)

wow, very nice GTF. He's really cute.

Baby Horned Frog


----------



## Lars K (Jun 15, 2007)

Litoria caerulea, 11 years old, but still looks like a youngster.


----------



## beesagtig (Jun 16, 2007)

Can you keep 'Trachycephalus Resinifictrix' in QLD?


----------



## hornet (Jun 16, 2007)

no, its an exotic, but probably one of the best frogs i have seen


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Lars do you get any _Pseudophryne corroboree_ in the captive scene overseas?? Just curious as they are by far my favourite aussie frog


----------



## Vixen (Jun 18, 2007)

Hehe I dont own it, but it visits our verandah nearly every night.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 18, 2007)

@ womenator
No, I've never seen them or heard of them here. 
But I totally agree with you. They are amazing!!!

@ VixenBabe
wow, you're very lucky! Enjoy them. Awesome!!!
BTW, very beautiful GTF!


----------



## Lars K (Jun 19, 2007)

And one pic of my new frog.
It's a Budgett's Frog (Lepidobatrachus laevis) from the
Chacoan in Argentina. But this guy is captive-bred from the USA.


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2007)

Lars K said:


> And one pic of my new frog.
> It's a Budgett's Frog (Lepidobatrachus laevis) from the
> Chacoan in Argentina. But this guy is captive-bred from the USA.



looks like its acting like a cane toad :lol: but yeah you have some awesome frogs. Can you get those poision dart ones where you are? they are awesome.

Although there are awesome exotic froggies around, i would hope that ppl are smart enough not to import them here after what has happened with the cane toads. We have some pretty nice frogs here anyway, i wil try and get some good pics of mine(litoria falax) up sometime soon.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, you can get a lot of dart frog species. I keep 4 species of dart frogs.
Fortunately you can't compare this frog with a Bufo marinus. OK it's a very piggy
frog and he prays on smaller animals. But with his funny figure he can't move very
good on the land and he can't really jump like a frog or a toad. On land he is helpless.
He lives mainly in the water. But even in the water he's not such a good swimmer like
for example a Limnodynastes. And he's not poisonous at all.


> would hope that ppl are smart enough not to import them here after what has happened with the cane toads.


Well, that will never ever happen for sure. It's really a very serious problem with that huge
cane toads. But it were the humans who made a terrible mistake, not the toads.
We can't condemn the toads for being so poisonous and for eating everything that
fits in their mouth. They react only in the way that the nature gave to them. 
And for that mistake the Australian Fauna has to pay a high price.
I'm very concerned about this situation, especially the situation of the amphibians.
I hope that somebody will have a great idea to stop them.


> We have some pretty nice frogs here anyway, i wil try and get some good pics of mine(litoria falax) up sometime soon.


Yeah, that's right. Australia's got a lot of really amazing frogs.
I love the Litoria fallax! Please post some pics of these little beauties!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 19, 2007)

We get heaps of limnodynastes peronii around where i work. We find them all the time in the koala browse pots.


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2007)

Lars K, i was just refering to its flat appearance which is a form canetoads often take in this country when crossing roads.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 19, 2007)

OK, Gotcha!!! :lol::lol:


> its flat appearance


And I guess it's the best looking cane toad without a doubt! 

@ womenator
Yeah, the Limnodynastes peronii are nice frogs. 
I kept a group of 10 for many years.
It's cool to see them at work!


----------



## Lars K (Jun 24, 2007)

Just took some new pics. 

Trachycephalus resinifictrix
















Phyllomedusa vaillanti
















Ranitomeya (Dendrobates) variabilis






and Ceratophrys ornata red


----------



## Miss B (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, Lars, you have the most amazing collection of frogs. My favourite is the little white and brown ones (Trachycephalus resinifictrix). They are so cute!


----------



## Lars K (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks 
Yeah, they are very cute but they smudge the front screen quite a lot!!!
Every tree frog smudges but these guys have a lot of glands and are poisonous.
So you have to clear the screen nearly every day!
But I really love them!


----------



## Lars K (Jun 27, 2007)

new pics of Agalychnis callidryas


----------



## Lars K (Jun 27, 2007)

Litoria caerulea


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 27, 2007)

Lars K, i'm speechless, unbelievable collection you have there. How do you maintain such a large collection? Do you have any pics of your frog room?


----------



## Lars K (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mr.Bredli,
I'm very pleased that you like my frogs. 
Well, actually I have them in the living-room, in the hall
and in the children's room (no I don't have any childs).
Sorry, I haven't any pics of the rooms at the moment.
Yeah, frogs make a lot of work and you can't really compare
this for example with snakes. Sometimes I wish I would have
more snakes! 
But I keep frogs since I was a little boy and that is one of my
big passions!


----------



## Anthony88 (Jun 27, 2007)

This is by far one of the best threads i have seen since i joined this forum!!


----------



## Anthony88 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lars_k it would be awesome to see the room these guys are kept in,plse post pics


----------



## Lars K (Jun 29, 2007)

> Do you have any pics of your frog room?





> it would be awesome to see the room these guys are kept in



OK, just took a view pics of the rooms.

First hall:







my "animal room":




































and the living-room:


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb mate, you will be able to open your own zoo soon! I particularly like the Trachycephalus resinifictrix, they are hot.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Lars K (Jun 29, 2007)

Lepidobatrachus laevis
























Ceratophrys cranwelli 1













Ceratophrys cranwelli 2


----------



## Lars K (Jun 29, 2007)

lurking Ceratophrys spec.


----------



## Ranga (Jul 1, 2007)

notmine but still rather nice

http://littlefrogfarm.com/images_frogs/FrogTank_v1.3_finished.jpg


----------



## mattmc (Jul 2, 2007)

wow lars-k. that is by far the best collection of frogs ive seen. they are so different to australian frogs. in one of the pics of your rooms i noticed you have some reptiles aswell. what do u keep in the way of reptiles and can you show some pics of them aswell.cheers.


----------



## Lars K (Jul 7, 2007)

Hyperolius pusillus (Water Lilly Reed Frog)
They are one of the smallest known tree frogs.
Adults are under 20 mm!



























Dyscophus guineti pair

















Pyxicephalus adspersus baby


----------



## Lars K (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought I could share some new pics. 

Clown Tree Frog (Dendropsophus leucophyllatus)























Tomato Frog (Dyscophus insularis) Baby

































and Marbled Tree Frog (Dendropsophus marmoratus)


----------



## cris (Jul 18, 2007)

litoria fallax


----------



## coxy (Jul 18, 2007)

That is one awesome collection, do u charge admission to your house lol


----------



## Lars K (Jul 18, 2007)

hehe, cris, your Litoria fallax are very cute!!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lars K (Jul 18, 2007)

coxy said:


> That is one awesome collection, do u charge admission to your house lol



Thank you!!! 

haha, no I don't! :lol:


----------



## pythonlover (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW Lars k, absolutly amazing collection!
Haha your Phyllomedusa vaillanti looks like its seen a ghost  If it was saying something it would have to be arhhhhhhhh what is that! lol


----------



## Lars K (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you pythonlover!!! 
haha, yes, indeed, but I would even say that itself looks like a ghost!


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 20, 2007)

Mate, never was into frogs and don't ever see my self having them but that's a truly awesome collection and love u'r frog room....... Good on ya......


----------



## Lars K (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you very much *gold&black *for your nice comment!!! 
I'm very pleased that you like my frogs and their room!!!


----------



## Scorp (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow,Great collection.... must be a big job to keep them all fed, clean & happy. Well done, you seem very dedicated to your frogs. Kudos.


----------



## Lars K (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you Scorp!!! 
Yes, it's a lot of work but they are worth it for sure!


----------



## stagz (Aug 7, 2007)

wow by far the best thread on here!

i want some frogs now!!!


----------



## ALLANA (Aug 8, 2007)

Just thought I would post some pictures of my beautiful Red Eye Green Tree Frogs I just got from JasonL. They are stunning little frogs (sorry pictures aren't great)


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

So cute! Just go to show that you don't have to own exotics to have great frogs!


----------



## Lars K (Aug 8, 2007)

wow, congrats, your Litoria chloris are really awesome!!! 
I would love to keep them!!!


----------



## Lars K (Aug 8, 2007)

PhilK said:


> So cute! Just go to show that you don't have to own exotics to have great frogs!



Yes, PhilK, I totally agree with you!!! 

But the only Australian Frogs that I can get here are Litoria caerulea and sometimes Litoria
infrafrenata!


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 9, 2007)

Superb parrots Lars K? Nice ekcies, what other birds you have


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow Lars... they are Gorgeous!!!!!!! stunning collection mate. I'd hate to be the one to pay your 
power bill though!!! LOL


----------



## Lars K (Aug 9, 2007)

Snow1369 said:


> Superb parrots Lars K? Nice ekcies, what other birds you have



I pm'd you.


----------



## Lars K (Aug 9, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Wow Lars... they are Gorgeous!!!!!!! stunning collection mate. I'd hate to be the one to pay your
> power bill though!!! LOL



Thank you!!! 

hehe :lol::lol::lol:

well, the power bill isn't so much!
But you need loads of food and that's a bit expensive!


----------



## danandem (Aug 10, 2007)

hello, i have just got my 1st gtf and he seems to spend all day with his head tucked in, and looks really fat lol but at night he moves about and looks skinny is this normal? any help would be great pm me with any info on these frogs please. cheers daniel


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 21, 2007)

there's some stunning photo's in www.deviantart.com of frogs and reptiles. look up repiles and frogs


----------



## Lars K (Aug 24, 2007)

That's a nice link Pythons Rule! 


I took some new shots of my Megophrys nasuta (Malaysian Leaf Frog).












And that's the typical ambush position waiting for attack!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 25, 2007)

That is so trippy! Wicked looking little critter!


----------



## warren63 (Aug 25, 2007)

You truly have some amazing frogs Lars !!! also your good photography displays them well


----------



## Lars K (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments!!!


----------



## Riley (Aug 26, 2007)

wow that is so cool!!!!!
great collections!


----------



## Reptile dude007 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------

